# 23 acres Grayson Co Ky Pond Orchard barn private



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

Selling my homestead OR will trade for land in idaho/ colorado area

23 acres on private road property address is 377 meyer rd caneyville. property has about a 1 acre pond, Orchard just put in with 

Pears, peaches, plums, apples about 17 trees. 

wild trees and fruit on the property is asparagus, blackberry persimmon and about 80 wild plums and 40 black walnut, hickory exc. 

small creek on right side of property and branch on the left.

there is the materials for the barn that i managed to get havent built it yet but the trusses, sliding doors and 3000 concrete blocks are there. 

1/4 mile private drive with gravel . property goes from flat to rolling. there are about 15 acres open and 8 wooded acres. 

fish in the pond are crappie bass bluegill perch. 

MANY deer on the property and wild turkey and rabbits.

am asking 45,000 for the property. 

electric is close and perk testing has been done. 

I also have MANY MANY supplies for building a home, Doors windows bath tubs, bath cabinets and kitchen cainets exc. which the buyer can purchase if they would like. about 10G worth of materials for 3000.00

there are restrictions on the [peoperty such as no trailers older than 5 years and no chicken barns exc. 

send PM if interested and will respond with Phone#. 

couldnt copy the picture but if you scroll to the bottom of the page right past the little church go down the next lane past the 2 barns the propety is the one with the smaller pond on it.

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=wilson+church+rd+caneyville+ky+map&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x886f5ae684650f2b:0x4a17b5df021492c6,Wilson+Church+Rd,+Caneyville,+KY+42721&gl=us&ei=6U_cUYzvFojmqQGv24CYDA&ved=0CCoQ8gEwAA


----------



## Tsscrapin (Jun 18, 2013)

Love your signature! Land sounds great!


----------

